# What do you think of the sound?



## That_Mellow_Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

Let me start by saying this is not my car, I'm posting for my friend. We installed a full Kooks exhaust setup and was wondering what other people's opinions were. Car is an 05 A4.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzP-Zqk7-8Y


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Was this in Mexico?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If that's what he likes. I'm not a fan of "full exhausts" on these cars. LTs are great but the rest is a lot of money to change the sound and not do much else. Pose over power.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I find most of your posts interesting and informed, but I've seen your "pose" remark a few times and beg to differ. I have Kooks Afterburners purely for the sound, which I prefer (most of the time) over stock mufflers. I don't need more horsepower, so the exhaust is all I changed. Not posing, just listening.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You did ask for opinion and that is mine. It was just a comment but a "pose" is something done for perception and changing sound fits that. Like I said if he's happy he spent his money as he wanted.


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds good


----------

